# Rare find



## LawDog (Jan 9, 2009)

A few months ago I purchased a very rare find, a Garand chambered in 7.62x59. This is not a 30.06 with a chamber plug. This Garand was manufactured in the mid 50's from what I have been told and it is in mint condition.
Anyone else out there with a rare peice? :shooter:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2009)

LawDog said:


> A few months ago I purchased a very rare find, a Garand chambered in 7.62x59. This is not a 30.06 with a chamber plug. This Garand was manufactured in the mid 50's from what I have been told and it is in mint condition.
> Anyone else out there with a rare peice? :shooter:



Nice.

My AR-15 hopefully won't become a rare find in the upcoming years! 

I did get an FNH .57 pistol recently. Somewhat rare, but more of a new piece rather then an old school one: http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/family.asp?fid=FNF003&gid=FNG001

Some things I would like to pick up in the future are a Rem. 700 (one that I'll trick out with a nice Triticon accupoint, bipod, sniper stock, and so forth) M1A SOCOM (friend just picked on up and now I am jelous), and possibly a Win. model 70. Might like to also get a nice cheap surplus Mosen Nagant as well at some point.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Inherited a couple of Parker shotguns from my dad, but I'm not much of a birder....got a bunch of other antiques, but none that you'd call particularly "rare." A ouple of Winchester 97 "trench brooms," though-they're my faves.....


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2009)

LawDog said:


> a Garand chambered in 7.62x59.



Interesting...I didn't know such an animal existed.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Inherited a couple of Parker shotguns from my dad, but I'm not much of a birder....got a bunch of other antiques, but none that you'd call particularly "rare." A ouple of Winchester 97 "trench brooms," though-they're my faves.....



Win 97s are cool with a shortened barrel...


----------



## elder999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Cruentus said:


> Win 97s are cool with a shortened barrel...


 
Both of mine were made in 1919.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you mean 7.62x51 (.308 Winchester)? Never heard of a 7.62x59. 30-06 is 7.62x63.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2009)

He may mean 7.62x 39 ( AK ammo)


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2009)

I think a 7.62x59R exists. I believe it's the same measurement as the .30-40 Krag, an old round dating back to the late 1800's; I didn't know that they made M1 Garands chambered that way until today!


----------



## LawDog (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I stand corrected, I should not rush a post and then proof read it. The Russians made a 7.62 x 59 for awhile. It was used in one version of their sniper / competition rifle.
These Garands were pre of the pre M-14 era. The very first ones had a sleeve placed into the 06 chamber so that they would accept the new 7.62 x 51 round.
30-40 Craig, now that is a nice shooting peice. Some of them had the mag. on the left side of the stock.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 10, 2009)

so what caliber _is_ your rifle?


----------



## searcher (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a rare find for my family.   I have my Great-grandfather's .22 rifle that my Great Great-grandfather gave to him when they came across the plains shortly after arriving in this country.  It is still in mint operating condition and has slain many a squirrel and rabbit.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rare?  I've got a _Polish F.B. Radom_ VIS.35 9mm semi-automatic handgun made in Poland in 1939 under Nazi occupation.

Most everything else I have is common and modern.....though my grandfather has quite a number of rare items in his collection that is my birthright.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

LawDog said:


> A few months ago I purchased a very rare find, a Garand chambered in 7.62x59. This is not a 30.06 with a chamber plug. This Garand was manufactured in the mid 50's from what I have been told and it is in mint condition.
> Anyone else out there with a rare peice? :shooter:


 
Sounds like you have something that is very special enjoy.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 11, 2009)

7.62x51


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 11, 2009)

LawDog said:


> 7.62x51


 
Ok. In civvie terms, .308.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 11, 2009)

I've always wished Springfield Armory would make a 'Tanker' Garand in .308 (yes 7.62x51).

An 18 inch barreled Garand! No 20 round mag stick out. A simple 8 round in block clip and receiver shortend to just .308 dimensions. Weigh around 7.5 to 8 lbs.

I know there have been some 'Tanker's made by other companies, but I bet Springfield Armory could make it right.

And that would be legal even in California!

Deaf


----------



## HM2PAC (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice find on the 7.62x51 Garand.

Read up on them. Very few were made, mostly for the USN. 

Springfield Armory is now making them as well as the -06 version.


----------



## AzQkr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good morning Alan,

I've seen 308/7.62x51 Garands from time to time, but not one from the 50's. Many were converted over the years, and I believe yours would be in this category as well. Unlikely to be the original caliber. What make is yours?

H+R, SA, etc?

BTW--Tell Al Jr. Brownie said hello from Az. Is he still into bow hunting?

Brownie


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 12, 2009)

Very uncommon, but I did have a Glock model 31 (357 Sig caliber), that used the 2nd generation (no finger grooves, no rails) frame.  

Excellent shooter, and I hate myself for having sold it!


----------



## LawDog (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey,
How ya doing. I just doubled checked my Springfield Garand. On the upper portion of the receiver just below the sight there is an old stamping of 7.62/2. On the barrel and ejector slide there is stamped 7.62/2.
Many reconditioned Garands fininsh did not match much like the infamous Korea "black bolt" Garands. On mine the entire guns finish is old and matches.
I do know that the military began trying out the new 7.62x51 very early. The test beds were the old Garands. When I went through basic training in "67" our basic training weapon was the M-14 along with a few 308 Garands. Wheather there were re-barreled by the Military I am not sure of but I did see them.
Al Jr. is still bow hunting. He is still one of the upper end boys. He holds many records in game taken including being in the top 10 in Bear in Canada. He is an LEO in Middleborough now, 3 years I believe.
How about yourself.?


----------



## LawDog (Jan 12, 2009)

AzQkr,
I took the numbers off of this Garands receiver and ran it to obtain a firearm history. It was produced 1954 - 56. The cal. listed was 7.62 and nothing else.
Thats all that I could find.
Take care.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm, browsing through Guns America, and found a Luger chambered for the 357 Sig, made by the Luger guru, John V. Martz:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/99250637...stols/John_Martz_P08_Luger_in_357_SIG_NEW.htm


----------



## LawDog (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats a new one on me.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2009)

LawDog said:


> Thats a new one on me.


 
Really unusual combination, indeed!  He's taking a pistol whose original design is for a cartridge that has a SAAMI max of 35,000 psi, and chambers it for a cartridge of 40,000 psi SAAMI max pressure.  

I'm wondering how a Luger would hold up to long-term use with such a cartridge?  Given the battering that some of the earlier357 Sig pistols took, I'm rather curious.  

It's probably a moot issue anyways, since I doubt anyone would want to shoot one of Martz's wonderful creations to death...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 13, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> Really unusual combination, indeed! He's taking a pistol whose original design is for a cartridge that has a SAAMI max of 35,000 psi, and chambers it for a cartridge of 40,000 psi SAAMI max pressure.
> 
> I'm wondering how a Luger would hold up to long-term use with such a cartridge? .


 

I don't.

*Mimes mushroom cloud*


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 13, 2009)

LawDog said:


> 7.62x51


 7.62 Nato.....now is this a new Springfield Arms Garand, or is it an M-1E14, M-1E14 Mark 2 Model 0, M-1E14 Mark 2 Model 2, or another variant?


----------



## chinto (Feb 4, 2009)

LawDog said:


> 7.62x51




so the garand is in 7.62X51mm / .308 nato ??


----------

